# need mast replaced due to storm today.price seems high



## svronthmve

macbe said:


> at this time waiting for insurance company.no it's not that critical
> no one is in danger
> also waiting for call back from eletricians,i quess they are to busy,since none have called.
> 
> maybe you should get out on the right side of bed before you post.
> thankyou very much:whistling


I always get out on the right side of the bed.....laughing:

Your hormone's a little sensitive today? Unknot your panties.

Remember, you're the one who arrived to the party questioning & complaining about stuff...


----------



## realelectrician

Why does it seem "high"? That's the guys price if you don't like it call someone else simple as that. I don't go to a mercedes dealer and complain the cars cost way more then chevys. You probably called an electrician that does superior work, uses the best materials and offers the best warranty and overall service. Go on Craigslist you can get it done for $50 bill and six pack if your just concerned with price.

Also it has nothing to do with what area the electrician is in. Every company has different overhead costs and profit margins. A solo electrician in most cases is going to be cheaper then a company with 100 trucks and 200 employees.


----------



## macbe

boy, i didn't think i would get a bunch of hogwash by fellow professionals

so a 2" conduit pipe is 45.00 and some change.
no new wires involved.
drive of 3-5 miles
cut service 
remove pipe,pull wires,replace pipe,reinstall wires
reconnect wires.
1500.00- 2000.00
guess i'am going to go back to school so i can rip people off.

so you guys really think that is a fair price


----------



## 480sparky

macbe said:


> boy, i didn't think i would get a bunch of hogwash by fellow professionals
> 
> so a 2" conduit pipe is 45.00 and some change.
> no new wires involved.
> drive of 3-5 miles
> cut service
> remove pipe,pull wires,replace pipe,reinstall wires
> reconnect wires.
> 1500.00- 2000.00
> guess i'am going to go back to school so i can rip people off.
> 
> so you guys really think that is a fair price


Well, considering you may well need to get the POCO as well as the AHJ involved, the price isn't looking too bad. That, and the new riser will need to be properly guyed so this doesn't happen again......

If an electrician is doing the job solo, it ain't no easy task dropping & reconnecting the triplex.


----------



## Tinstaafl

That's exactly what HO's do if you provide them an itemized list of materials for a project. They price them out at a box store or on the internet, look at your quote for the whole job, and decide they're getting ripped off.


----------



## 480sparky

Tinstaafl said:


> That's exactly what HO's do if you provide them an itemized list of materials for a project. They price them out at a box store or on the internet, look at your quote for the whole job, and decide they're getting ripped off.


I would never provide an itemized list to begin with. I always price "Repair service mast, $x,yyy.zz. All material included."

Perhaps the roof flashing (witch's hat) needs replaced. Now you're a roofer. 

If you're dropping and reattaching the triplex, you're a lineman who needs a block & tackle. And I guarantee there's very few electricians who own one.


----------



## skillman

macbe said:


> storm knocked treelimb down onto service wire,and bent my mast.
> it is now at a 45 degrees.is 1500 to 2000.00 to have it replaced high.this was a estimate from a local electrician.i'am not a electrican but i think thats high.wires are good. thanks guys


Are you paying for this work or is your insurance company paying for new service .


----------



## Diamond D.

480sparky said:


> I would never provide an itemized list to begin with. I always price "Repair service mast, $x,yyy.zz. All material included."
> 
> Perhaps the roof flashing (witch's hat) needs replaced. Now you're a roofer.
> 
> If you're dropping and reattaching the triplex, you're a lineman who needs a block & tackle. And I guarantee there's very few electricians who own one.


I doubt you could find a block and tackle anywhere for $ xx.zz, so it looks like you are coming in low ball, under $x,yzz.zz. :thumbup:

D.


----------



## 480sparky

Diamond D. said:


> I doubt you could find a block and tackle anywhere for $ xx.zz, so it looks like you are coming in low ball, under $x,yzz.zz. :thumbup:
> 
> D.


I don't need to find a block and tackle, other than find it out in the shed. And I know exactly where it is... hanging off the rafters right by the door.

And yes, I carry wedge clamps in the truck.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Now that I look at the pic again, maybe the high-bid guy was planning to guy the new mast properly. Looks like what was there wouldn't fly with my POCO.


----------



## svronthmve

macbe said:


> boy, i didn't think i would get a bunch of hogwash by fellow professionals
> 
> so a 2" conduit pipe is 45.00 and some change.
> no new wires involved.
> drive of 3-5 miles
> cut service
> remove pipe,pull wires,replace pipe,reinstall wires
> reconnect wires.
> 1500.00- 2000.00
> guess i'am going to go back to school so i can rip people off.
> 
> so you guys really think that is a fair price


Are we dealing with a contractor or homeowner here as the OP?

By the sounds of the whining, armchair quarterbacking and second guessing going on, it sounds like a PIA homeowner. If that's the case, $1500-2000 isn't nearly enough.

If it's only $45.00 + some change and a little elbow grease, why don't you already have it done yourself?

It's easy peasy after all!!!


----------



## 480sparky

svronthmve said:


> .........
> It's easy peasy after all!!!


A 12-year-old 'of diminished mental capacity' would have done it 2 weeks ago. :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1

It looks like that break might be at a rigid threaded coupling. Those are only about 15-20 bucks.:jester:

I'm only sort of kidding.

That's a pretty tall mast next to trees that should be supported more than it was by guy wires.

The boot is probably damaged as well which will involve flashing it back in.

Who untangles the drop from the trees?

Lot's of variables here, so find one more qualified electrician for a quote since you already have 2 now and make your decision.

And for god sakes don't try to cut that drop on your own.


----------



## realelectrician

macbe said:


> boy, i didn't think i would get a bunch of hogwash by fellow professionals
> 
> so a 2" conduit pipe is 45.00 and some change.
> no new wires involved.
> drive of 3-5 miles
> cut service
> remove pipe,pull wires,replace pipe,reinstall wires
> reconnect wires.
> 1500.00- 2000.00
> guess i'am going to go back to school so i can rip people off.
> 
> so you guys really think that is a fair price


Another idiot using the word "ripoff" because he can't afford it. Nothing is a ripoff unless he doesn't deliver what he says after you sign on the dotted line. 

Do you tell the chef at a restaurant he is a ripoff charging you $10 for a burger when McDonalds has one for $1 ? I doubt it because quality and service is night and day difference between the places it goes the same for contractors.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

In fairness to the O.P., my experience is that most contractors are horrible cheapskates when it comes to having other contractors work on their own homes. We already have the itemized list of materials costs, if not written down then already in our head, and once the contractor names his price the whining starts immediately, along with all the negotiating about which part the owner can do to drive the price down. I couldn't get a good electrician to touch that job for $2000 in San Francisco, which is admittedly a fairly expensive place. The O.P. will just have to live with the reality of it, which is that the $600 mentioned by the old guy who couldn't do it is probably the 1974 price, and the current price is $1500 to $2000.

Anyway, I don't thing MacBe's much worse than most.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

CarpenterSFO said:


> In fairness to the O.P.,
> 
> _*Anyway, I don't thing MacBe's much worse than most*_.


*I disagree with Bob*... note I did not say all of you... mainly because he is one of the few pro's on here that will understand where I'm coming from.

I think McBee is most resonable and responsible and smart. The OP's checking out , educating himself, as most resonably intelligent and responsible people should do.

*Look back on his posts, I don't hear him complaining / bitchin*.

*For those of you who are critical of him for doing so*, assuming you are not hypocrits, and assuming you accept subs who work for you at their face quote, I want to work for you... but certified funds only... cause you won't be around long with those smarts.

*And for those critical of McBee's inquiry*, I'm sure you don't ever price in accordance with your own schedule... but some contractors do and their price might be unreasonable relative to the general market.

Are they wrong to do so... NO.... Is McBeee wrong to inquire what is resonable market... NO. Can't remember what you call that.... Oh yea, it's the "free market" or something like that.

And Gentlemen... look over this thread... it looks like a bunch of sheep.
Early on, someone is truthfull and says it looks like a "ripoff", but the critiques jump in, and the gang/ multitude *(but a few)* decide McBee must be a HO SOB (maybe they meant Sweet Ole Boy).

Guess that's the internet.... but for a pro site... professional answers would be nicer than trying to downgrade and rank on an OP.

And just as a person, why does this site go off so caustic seemingly alot of the time.

It's too bad... there are some smart pro's on here.

And to those... Thank you


----------



## HARRY304E

480sparky said:


> To simply replace a stick of rigid?
> 
> Yeah, you're getting ripped off.


How is that a rip off? , even if the wire is good, what about the permit and inspection, what about the meter socket , if the pipe was bent to 45 deg's I'll bet that needs to be replacing too.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

HARRY304E said:


> How is that a rip off? , even if the wire is good, what about the permit and inspection, what about the meter socket , *if the pipe was bent to 45 deg's I'll bet that needs to be replacing too*.


For the facts given, 480 was just being honest... 

and I'm no sparky, but generally "if the pipe was bent to 45 deg's I'll bet that needs to be replacing too"... I'll bet you're correct...and clearly expensive.


----------



## svronthmve

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> For the facts given, 480 was just being honest...
> 
> and I'm no sparky, but generally "if the pipe was bent to 45 deg's I'll bet that needs to be replacing too"... I'll bet you're correct...and clearly expensive.


Now is your reply a professional answer without snarkism that you were just railing about a couple posts ago? :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> *I disagree with Bob*... note I did not say all of you... mainly because he is one of the few pro's on here that will understand where I'm coming from.
> 
> I think McBee is most resonable and responsible and smart. The OP's checking out , educating himself, as most resonably intelligent and responsible people should do.
> 
> *Look back on his posts, I don't hear him complaining / bitchin*.
> 
> *For those of you who are critical of him for doing so*, assuming you are not hypocrits, and assuming you accept subs who work for you at their face quote, I want to work for you... but certified funds only... cause you won't be around long with those smarts.
> 
> *And for those critical of McBee's inquiry*, I'm sure you don't ever price in accordance with your own schedule... but some contractors do and their price might be unreasonable relative to the general market.
> 
> Are they wrong to do so... NO.... Is McBeee wrong to inquire what is resonable market... NO. Can't remember what you call that.... Oh yea, it's the "free market" or something like that.
> 
> And Gentlemen... look over this thread... it looks like a bunch of sheep.
> Early on, someone is truthfull and says it looks like a "ripoff", but the critiques jump in, and the gang/ multitude *(but a few)* decide McBee must be a HO SOB (maybe they meant Sweet Ole Boy).
> 
> Guess that's the internet.... but for a pro site... professional answers would be nicer than trying to downgrade and rank on an OP.
> 
> And just as a person, why does this site go off so caustic seemingly alot of the time.
> 
> It's too bad... there are some smart pro's on here.
> 
> And to those... Thank you


Nicely put, but the OP's original question had nothing to do with "how to", rather "how much".

The posters here will bend over backwards to help a fellow CT member as should be easy to see.

Perhaps we should consider this a pricing question and close the thread. Pricing questions simply don't ever end well here which is why they are not allowed.


----------



## macbe

i want to thank everyone who contributed to this post
yes i'am a homeowner
also i have been in the construction field for over 40 years
i also new when i posted on here i probaly would get bashed,
that seems what happens here,it's a shame.
i think i original asked it you all think it was some what high,didn't ask for price.thought i was being within the rules of this forum.
also i have read past post of some of the ones that did the bashing.
so idon't think they ae any better than me.
so in ending, i guess i'll keep my remarks to myself and not post anything,thankyou again for the fine treatment to a fellow contractor member.


----------



## Tom Struble

get a grip..was a goofy question to ask contractors that are all over the country anyway


----------



## 480sparky

It wasn't a goofy question.

It was simply a question that initially lacked the necessary information for a proper response.


----------



## woodchuck2

I cant believe this thread is still going, i would have fired up the popcorn :thumbsup:. Now that we have a pic it does look like a simple job. How would i estimate it? New riser "conduit", new weatherhead, new triplex, new roof boot, new meter socket, new guy wire with mounts, clamps and adjuster. Now figure in inspection, labor rate, windshield time,etc. This will vary whether POCO does the disconnect/reconnect or of the contractor will be doing it. Then you have to figure in h-taps and such. Like 480 stated not everyone carries block/tackle or carries tools for doing underground/overhead splices so when i do this type of work my price goes up, lets call it hazard pay. 

Some will argue guy wire is not needed, here any riser over 2' a guy is required. Some say why bother replacing the roof boot, well as soon as you slip out the old riser and slide in the new you are responsible for the boot and i am sure it got damaged from that kind of stress. 10 minutes time, handfull of roofing nails and some caulk will save a call back for a roof leak. Some will argue about the meter socket replacement, i may not replace the whole socket but the guts will be swapped out. Who knows what stress they took from the wire being pulled and there is no better time to replace a commonly corroded part.


----------



## Tom Struble

480sparky said:


> It wasn't a goofy question.
> 
> It was simply a question that initially lacked the necessary information for a proper response.


that's WHY it was goofy..geez,go take a picture or something..


----------



## m1911

just bend the conduit back and it's done! :laughing:


----------



## svronthmve

m1911 said:


> just bend the conduit back and it's done! :laughing:


That will only be $700!


----------



## macbe

we did that,hooked a comealong to it,looked liked the fourth of july.now i got to rebuild the top floor.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Shirley you're not serious?

Saved a lot of money, did you?


----------



## rselectric1

macbe said:


> we did that


What did you do and what happened?


----------



## rselectric1

Tinstaafl said:


> Shirley you're not serious?


And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## macbe

only pulling your chains after all the crap i got after my original post.
electrician coming next week. 
i'am old,not stupid:no:


----------



## rselectric1

macbe said:


> only pulling your chains after all the crap i got after my original post.
> electrician coming next week.
> i'am old,not stupid:no:


I'm relieved that you didn't actually try that, but you'd be amazed at what some people will try to save a buck so I didn't know if you were serious or not.

Glad your top floor is OK :clap::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Actually, looking at the photo it appears the mast is now at the correct angle for two of the three vectors in a 3-phase system. Add one more phase, and you got yessef a 3-ph setup! :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1

480sparky said:


> Actually, looking at the photo it appears the mast is now at the correct angle for two of the three vectors in a 3-phase system


What's you're vector Victor?

Roger? Oh forget it, I'm under O'Vier and over Dunne.


----------



## Marr

*Need Mast Replaced Due To Storm Today.price Seems Hig*

Same exact thing just happened to me. Mast is bent at roofline. Boot did not rupture, so no water will enter. Meter is fine and wires are fine.
But code requires that I replace the mast. That entails permit and inspection fees and install by licensed electrician.The mast is 1961 pipe metal not as thick and rigid as new code requires.
Tricky because of coordinating electric company, city inspector and licensed electrician. First obtain permit. Electric company must disconnect electricity. Then electrician removes old mast and installs new mast and reconnects the electric drop coming from the pole. Then inspector shows up and approves it. Then electric company turns electricity back on Hoping to get this in one day, maybe two.
Waiting for home insurance inspection and approval before starting process. Hoping the electrician will coordinate everything.
The installation is the cheap part. With permit fees and everyone's time, the price rises


----------



## cwatbay

Marr said:


> Same exact thing just happened to me. Mast is bent at roofline. Boot did not rupture, so no water will enter. Meter is fine and wires are fine.
> But code requires that I replace the mast. That entails permit and inspection fees and install by licensed electrician.The mast is 1961 pipe metal not as thick and rigid as new code requires.
> Tricky because of coordinating electric company, city inspector and licensed electrician. First obtain permit. Electric company must disconnect electricity. Then electrician removes old mast and installs new mast and reconnects the electric drop coming from the pole. Then inspector shows up and approves it. Then electric company turns electricity back on Hoping to get this in one day, maybe two.
> Waiting for home insurance inspection and approval before starting process. Hoping the electrician will coordinate everything.
> The installation is the cheap part. With permit fees and everyone's time, the price rises


Welcome to our world. Frankly, unless I really really have to, we just cut the Poco (from the pole) lines ourselves and run new lines (on the client side) with new mast, pipe, etc. The way the Poco is around here you can have all your permits and inspections ready to go, but PGE will take months (or years) to get around to your project.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

ONE MORE reason to LEAVE California for a sane state?


----------



## Oldmaster

I'm in Allentown and have done those types of repairs at $700+ permits.


----------

